# Biggest Fish Ive caught so far....



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Was yesterday. (without a pic,sorry) It was 35 inches long and our Wallmart scale said 7 1/2 pounds. The day before (Sunday) we caught these, and yes they were all Grass carp from Salem Pond and returned to the water.








First one of the day....








Smaller one..








Also caught a couple of Rainbows.








Like I was saying, we went back the next day (yesterday) and I caught the biggest one of 35 inches and 71/2 pounds. My personal best size wise., Even though it was just a Grass carp out of a Pond I'll take it. I do have a pic on my Camera Phone can't download it to the computer for some reason.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

That's Great! not bad at all for salem ponds.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Those grass carp are massive!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The funnest part was, it would take 5 to 15 minutes to land them. As soon as they were brought close to Shore they would start stripping line and they were gone. Of course having you Drag set so your line wouldn't break helped prolong the Fight.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Man, I haven't been to the pond in a long time! Thanks for the pics of those biggole grass carp.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

do they want those carp in there, or do they want you to kill them? I haven't fished there, but usually if i catch a carp he gets filleted for bait and thrown back in.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, grass carp are illegal to kill in Salem Pond. They actually serve a purpose there.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

What purpose? Just curious, looking for education.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Weed control for the most part. catch and release for the other part -|\O- 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grass_Carp


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

looks like some fun pullin!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Pond or not those are well worthy of catching! That had to be some real fun. My biggest fish to date is a carp from utah lake. Carp or not a big fish is still a big fish.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I wonder why those grass carp aren't in all the community ponds by now. Almost all the ponds I fish are too weedy in the summer. Weed control would be nice and a fish that big would be awesome too. Congratulations on the big fish.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

May I ask what you used to catch those lunkers? I use bread when i go out looking for carp.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Clarq said:


> I wonder why those grass carp aren't in all the community ponds by now. Almost all the ponds I fish are too weedy in the summer. Weed control would be nice and a fish that big would be awesome too. Congratulations on the big fish.


Thanks


MuleyCrazy said:


> May I ask what you used to catch those lunkers? I use bread when i go out looking for carp.


Ya I used Bread too. Between 11:00 and 2:00 seem to be pretty Hot


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Good hell. Those are porkers. :shock: Looks like they've got some nasty wounds on their sides like they've been shot with arrows or something.  Trout too? Awesome.


----------

